# My Trip to Cozumel & Ybor City : Part 4



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is where my trip gets interesting. Late on the last day of our trip I decided to go check out the J.C. Newman cigar factory. Boy am I glad we did. We got there just as a private tour was beginning(they do not do public tours). The tour was being led by none other than Eric Newman himself(the owner of the company) and as he is walking by me and my wife he asks if we would like to tag along. Ummm...hell yeah we want to tag along. We got a great tour of the factory and lots of great freebies including a copy of his father's book, Cigar Family, that Eric personaly signed for me. Eric Newman is one of the greatest guys you would ever want to meet, and twice as generous. We made a donation to the Cigar Family foundation in return for Eric's hospitality. Here are the pics of our trip to the J.C. Newman cigar factory.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

That's really cool. What are the unbanded smokes in the baggie?


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

CeeGar said:


> That's really cool. What are the unbanded smokes in the baggie?


 Flavored. that's why they are in the baggie.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all your pictures, I am very jealous of your trip. Glad you had a great time, seems like I need to take a trip there sometime in the near future.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow Perry that looks like a lot of fun, great photos Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice Pics. Thank you for this share.


----------

